# Solved: Pirates of the caribbean



## bb wolf (Oct 3, 2005)

Can anybody help? I have just purchased Pirates of the caribbean for the pc, however it will not load, the game will get as far as loading the storm engine to 100% but then I get a black screen as if the game is loading properly but the after a few seconds it just resets to desktop. I have only once seen an error message but like a fool I did not write it down. However the message was complaining about a "debugger" and suggested that I shut this down and try again. As a result I have installed and run the game with my antivirus and Firewall turned off I have also turned off the sript debugger in IE6 but to no avail I would really appreciate any help that someone would be kind enough to give.

My system spec is:
Windows xp sp2
Pentium 4 ht 3.2
Asus motherboard
2gb (4 x 512) of Ram
Nvidia geforce 5700le graphics card
Zone Alarm
Avast
spybot
Adaware

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

I saw something like this when I installed a game to a laptop, its the Storm part that caught my eye. When it goes back to the desktop, is the Storm program still running, as in is it on the taskbar at the bottom? If so, what happens if you click this down?

On the game I installed, I had to press it down for a few seconds, and then it opened up, and the game continued to load.

If the debugger pops up again, can you jot it down, as that may be the Storm 
debugger.

Just read this about the Storm for Pirates of the caribbean:



> Q: When I try to run Pirates of the Caribbean PC, I get an error message about the Storm2 component.
> 
> A: This usually occurs if the video card does not meet the minimum system requirements for the game. For Pirates of the Caribbean PC, you should have a video card with at least 32 MB of RAM, with DirectX 8.1 functionality or higher. The following cards are supported: ATI Radeon family (7000, 7200, 8500, 9000, 9200, 9500, 9700, 9600, 9800) Nvidia family: (GeForce 2, GeForce 3, GeForce 4, GeForce MX series). Intel family (Intel 82845)


http://support.bethsoft.com/asp/res...+Caribbean&seid=2783&pos=Windows+XP&rid=17697

Do you have any of those graphic cards? I see you have said you have Nvidia geforce 5700le, but can't see it on the list. It should still work, as it is XP.

Regards

eddie


----------



## bb wolf (Oct 3, 2005)

thanks for the reply, I tried what you suggested but once the screen reverts back to the desktop the storm engine was nowere to be seen. I also tried with the task manager running so as soon as the desktop appeared I could see there was nothing running in the applications tab. As for my graphics card its not great but its the FX 5700le 256mb. I dont know if it causes any problems it not being on the list but it runs newer and bigger games quite well. I did have another thought though, when I install the game it requests to install directx 8 and windows media player 9. I declined both as I have directx 9c and windows media 10. it seems to me the crash is happening as it is trying to load the intro. Could it actually be a media player issue?

Cheers


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

It shouldn't since they are an updated version...


----------



## bb wolf (Oct 3, 2005)

Hi, could anyone please tell me if they can spot a debugger off my hjt log. I dont really know what i'm looking for and that is what the game is complaining about.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 19:21:09, on 05/10/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMTray.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SB Live! 24-bit\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\MediaSource\Go\CTCMSGo.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\InterVideo\Common\Bin\WinCinemaMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\blueyonder IST\bin\mpbtn.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\KHAL\KHALMNPR.EXE
C:\Program Files\Ulead Systems\Ulead Photo Express 4.0 My Custom Edition\CalCheck.exe
C:\Program Files\Palm\HOTSYNC.EXE
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\taskmgr.exe
C:\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.virgin.net/ie/search
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.blueyonder.co.uk/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.A2Zofmotoring.co.uk
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Smapp] C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Component Manager] "C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DXDllRegExe] dxdllreg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BluetoothAuthenticationAgent] rundll32.exe bthprops.cpl,,BluetoothAuthenticationAgent
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTSysVol] C:\Program Files\Creative\SB Live! 24-bit\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdReg] C:\WINDOWS\UpdReg.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Creative MediaSource Go] C:\Program Files\Creative\MediaSource\Go\CTCMSGo.exe /SCB
O4 - Startup: HotSync Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\Palm\HOTSYNC.EXE
O4 - Startup: PowerReg Scheduler V3.exe
O4 - Startup: ubisoft register.lnk = C:\Program Files\Ubi Soft\Register\schedule.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: blueyonder Instant Support Tool.lnk = C:\Program Files\blueyonder IST\bin\matcli.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: InterVideo WinCinema Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\InterVideo\Common\Bin\WinCinemaMgr.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech SetPoint.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Ulead Photo Express Calendar Checker For My Custom Edition.lnk = C:\Program Files\Ulead Systems\Ulead Photo Express 4.0 My Custom Edition\CalCheck.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\npjpi150_04.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\npjpi150_04.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .UVR: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPUPano.dll
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1126982287255
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: SoundMAX Agent Service (SoundMAX Agent Service (default)) - Analog Devices, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe

Many thanks in advance.

Pete

P.S. if you need the startup list just let me know.


----------



## bb wolf (Oct 3, 2005)

Hi, I know i'm on a different subject so I'm not sure If I should post a new thread (I can't find the forum rules) so I apologise if its in the wrong place, but whats the line with http://www.virgin.net/ie/search about?. I don't remmember ever going there so whats it doing in my hjt log. By the way its Virgin as in the company that sell mobiles and stuff and nothing dodgy but I still want to get shut of it if I don't need it.

cheers


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Rules are at the top right corner 

As for the line, it's for when you connect to the net and use a search it wiill go to that site. Usually it's entered in by your ISP's setup.


----------



## bb wolf (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks for letting me know. I presume then there is no harm leaving it alone then.

cheers


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Nope, in fact if there is nothing there, IE will put its own.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

The log is nice and clean, no spyware 

Not sure if it would make a difference, but can you install it in Safemode:

http://www.pchell.com/support/safemode.shtml

It may be something conflicting with it. If it won't even start to install in safemode, then we'll trim some of those startup programs (the 04 entries) to see if that helps, as some aren't needed all the time.

Just had a quick thought: When the Storm thing appears and it goes back to the desktop, is there the game's icon on the desktop, or even a Storm one?

eddie


----------



## bb wolf (Oct 3, 2005)

Hi, thanks for the reply. I installed the game in safe mode but I still would not run. I tried to play it in both safe and normal mode just to be sure, but still no joy.

When the desktop reappears there are no icons anywhere but when I did the task manager test I could see something in the apps tab disappear just as the manager came into view but it was way too fast to read.

So I have done another test using the hjt log. I booted the pc while holding shift to thin out some startup items and created a hjt log. Then I tested the game (which Failed) and created another log. The two logs were identical so I don't think the games is hanging as such but closing down completely. Anyway i'll post the log as its a bit thinner and might narrow things down a bit.

Cheers.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 01:24:59, on 07/10/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMTray.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SB Live! 24-bit\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\MediaSource\Go\CTCMSGo.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.virgin.net/ie/search
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.blueyonder.co.uk/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.A2Zofmotoring.co.uk
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Smapp] C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Component Manager] "C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DXDllRegExe] dxdllreg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BluetoothAuthenticationAgent] rundll32.exe bthprops.cpl,,BluetoothAuthenticationAgent
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTSysVol] C:\Program Files\Creative\SB Live! 24-bit\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdReg] C:\WINDOWS\UpdReg.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Creative MediaSource Go] C:\Program Files\Creative\MediaSource\Go\CTCMSGo.exe /SCB
O4 - Startup: HotSync Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\Palm\HOTSYNC.EXE
O4 - Startup: PowerReg Scheduler V3.exe
O4 - Startup: ubisoft register.lnk = C:\Program Files\Ubi Soft\Register\schedule.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: blueyonder Instant Support Tool.lnk = C:\Program Files\blueyonder IST\bin\matcli.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: InterVideo WinCinema Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\InterVideo\Common\Bin\WinCinemaMgr.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech SetPoint.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Ulead Photo Express Calendar Checker For My Custom Edition.lnk = C:\Program Files\Ulead Systems\Ulead Photo Express 4.0 My Custom Edition\CalCheck.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\npjpi150_04.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\npjpi150_04.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .UVR: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPUPano.dll
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1126982287255
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: SoundMAX Agent Service (SoundMAX Agent Service (default)) - Analog Devices, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Am I right in thinking that it didn't install in normal mode, only in safemode. But, in both modes it won't play.

Lets go thru the list...

avast: Part of Avast! anti-virus software. Keep

NvCplDaemon: Intializes the clock and memory settings on nVidia based graphics cards. Enable if you overclock your card. Up to you

nwiz: Associated with the newer versions of nVidia graphics cards drivers. Allows you to immensely improve desktop layouts by setting preferences and optimizations. However, this isn't necessary for the operation of your system. Not needed

NvMediaCenter: System Tray icon used to manage settings for nVidia based graphics cards. May be required for some 3D applications to recognize your card correctly - such as the game "Everquest". Otherwise, settings can be changed manually via Display Properties. Up to you

Smapp: System Tray access for the Compaq/ADI SoundMAX integrated digital audio controller. Not needed

HP Component Manager: Checks the internet for updated drivers/utilities for your HP product - update manually. Disabling will remove the error "Windows can't shutdown the computer because hpcmpmgr.exe can't be ended". Not needed

DXDllRegExe: Created when you select "Yes" to check the "WHQL Digital signatures" in the DirectX9 files at the first time you open it. Not needed

HP Software Update: HP software updates. If a shortcut doesn't exist create your own and run it manually. Not needed

RemoteControl: Remote Control background application for CyberLink's PowerDVD version 5 and above. Enables you to use a remote control with your DVD drive if your drive came with one. Not required if you don't have a remote control, or don't wish to use one. Up to you

NeroFilterCheck: Associated with "Nero Burning Rom" CD writing software. Checks for driver issues. Up to you

SunJavaUpdateSched: Checks with Sun's Java updates site to see if newer Java versions are available. Visit http://java.sun.com or just run the Java Plug-In Control Panel. Not needed

BluetoothAuthenticationAgent: Associated with BlueTooth software, designed to allow bluetooth mobile devices to authenticate to the computer, when connecting a PDA to your computer - necessary for the computer and the PDA to communicate. Should you get the error message, "Rundll irprops.cpl missing entry Bluetooth authentication agent", click here for more information

http://www.winbookcorp.com/_technote/WBTA20000912.htm

Up to you

CTSysVol: Creative sound card volume controls. Up to you

UpdReg: Reminder to register Creative Labs SoundBlaster Live! cards. Not needed

Zone Labs Client: Firewall program from Zonelabs. Pro version inlcudes other online security options. Keep

SpybotSD TeaTimer: TeaTimer is a new tool of Spybot S&D - spam filter which perpetually monitors the processes called/initiated. It immediately detects known malicious processes wanting to start and terminates them giving you some options, how to deal with this process in the future. Up to you

Creative MediaSource Go: "Creative MediaSource playbacks music in DVD-Audio, MP3, WMA, WAV and other media formats". Not needed

HotSync Manager: Installed when connecting a Palm HotSync cradle up to a USB port. The Blue and Red Arrow Icon that enables Palm / Handspring Synchronizing. Available via Start -> Programs. Not needed

PowerReg Scheduler: PowerREGISTER from Leadertech. Registration reminder as used by Iomega, Hasbro & Microprose - amongst others. Not needed

Adobe Reader Speed Launch: Speeds up the time it takes to load the Adobe Reader application. Your choice, but not required for Adobe Reader to function properly. Not needed

blueyonder Instant Support Tool: "matcli.exe is a motive Assistant Command line interface that gathers information about your system\'s identity like your name email address, city, state, etc and gets written to a log file". Blueyonder Instant Support is required to run with the Help and Support program. If you uncheck it and and then run Help and Support it will add another Blueyonder Instant Support in the startup menu. If you remove Blueyonder Instant Support in add/remove programs some help menus in help and support will not be available. Up to you

HP Digital Imaging Monitor: System Tray access to HP Director. Required if you prefer to use the all-in-one buttons to manually scan documents or transfer photos froma camera, for example. Up to you

InterVideo WinCinema Manager: WinCinema Manager is needed when using the WinDVD Remote Control for WinDVD from Intervideo. Available via Start -> Programs. Not needed

Logitech SetPoint: Keyboard and mouse drivers and utilities for Logitech's latest products - supersedes iTouch and MouseWare on their older products. Required if you use special features such as multimedia keys. Up to you

Microsoft Office: Application which launches common MS Office components to help speed up the launch of Office programs. It's somewhat of a resource hog, and some users claim there's no difference with or without it but it usually isn't required. Note - if you make use of the Microsoft Office Shortcut Bar outside an office program this application will need to be enabled for it to show. Not needed

Ulead Photo Express: Ulead Calendar Checker - part of Ulead Photo Express, where "x" represents the version number. Automatically replaces your calendar desktop wallpaper on a weekly/monthly/yearly basis if you've created them. Not required - change them manually. See here for disabling instructions

http://support.ulead.com/kb/0008/KB603.htm

not needed,

Go to Start | Run and type MSCONFIG, startup tab. Untick the ones you don't want, apply and restart.

eddie


----------



## bb wolf (Oct 3, 2005)

Hi Eddie, thanks for taking so much time on this issue I really do appreciate it. first of all then just to clarify, the game will install fine in either mode its just when you try to run the game that the problems start. So as you suggested I dropped some processes, I dropped everything except avast and zone alarm. For some reason though a few have popped back in I am sure that I cleared the list but maybe I missed a few, anyway here is my latest hjt log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 08:15:21, on 08/10/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\MediaSource\Go\CTCMSGo.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.virgin.net/ie/search
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.blueyonder.co.uk/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.A2Zofmotoring.co.uk
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSConfig] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\Binaries\MSConfig.exe /auto
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Creative MediaSource Go] C:\Program Files\Creative\MediaSource\Go\CTCMSGo.exe /SCB
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\npjpi150_04.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\npjpi150_04.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .UVR: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPUPano.dll
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1126982287255
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: SoundMAX Agent Service (SoundMAX Agent Service (default)) - Analog Devices, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe

The problem is that it still won't run.
By way the thanks a lot for all the info on my startup I'll pop a few back in that I use but I can trim it down quite a bit so big thanks for that. :up:

Pete

P.S. I'm going to try and remove the two remaining processes just in case.


----------



## bb wolf (Oct 3, 2005)

Hi, I must have been right the first time because without doubt I cleared them this time and when I rebooted they were back.

cheers


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

For the actual game iteslf, who is it by? What I mean is, on the CDROM or the box, is it by Bethesda or Ubisoft?

Either way, see if this helps:

To increase the performance for Pirates of the Caribbean on Windows, please do the following:

1. Go to Start and Run.
2. Type in C:\Program Files\ Bethesda Softworks\Pirates of the Caribbean\ and click 'OK.'
3. Double click on the 'Config' file.
4. Under 'Display Options', select 'Resolution.' Select '640x480 16 bit'. 
5. Under 'Display Options', set the texture quality to Low.
6. Under 'Sound Options', select Safe Mode.
7. Click on 'Save' or 'Save and play" 


Make sure you remember what the settings were before you change them above.

eddie


----------



## bb wolf (Oct 3, 2005)

Hi all,

My game is the European version and therefore it is supported by Ubisoft, I have tried to contact them since I posted this thread but all I got were automatic e-mail responses and dead phone numbers. However I tried another phone number I found inside the game sleeve (which is a different company) and they solved the problem straight away. The problem is Nero, the game will not run the disc with Nero on my system because it is emulation software. The solution is to download a patch to allow the game to run with no cd. I tried and it works just fine, so I have a new dilema. Do I post the link and mark as solved to help other forum users (the link does come from an official source), or should I not post the link as essentially it is a no cd crack and could be used illegally.
Thanks a lot to all who helped with this issue.

Pete


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I think you should leave the thread as it is since the solution is using a no cd crack  but you can mark the thread solved.


----------



## bb wolf (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks For the Advice Tidus :up:


----------

